# Selling/Trading 2.5k WFB Orcs And Goblins



## Shinzra (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello all, I am looking to trade my Orcs And Goblins collection, it is 2500 points total and is only 1 month old since bought at gw retail. Retail value is £300.00. I have fully assembled the army and primed black ready for painting.

I would be looking for cash offers or trade offers for WFB or W40K armies of similar points value. Please message me or leave a post for more information or questions. I would also prefer collection/delivery either by me or your self if near the Nottingham area otherwise paypal can be arranged.

I will also include all original packaging and instructions as well as sprues containing spare parts for the models.


Army Contents 


60x Night Goblin's with spears and shields - Including Full Command Options 
30x Night Goblin's with short bows - Including Full Command Options 
20x Black Orc's - Including Full Command Options 
15x Orc Boyz - Including Full Command Options 
1x Orc Boar Chariot Inlcuding Crew 
1x Rock Lobber 
1x Arachnarok Spider 
10x Forest Spider Riders 
10x Orc Boar Boyz - Including Full Command Options 
1x Grimgore Ironhide Model (Resin) - Painted 
1x Orc Great Shaman On Boar (Resin) 
1x Night Goblin Great Shaman 
1x Night Goblin Big Boss 
1x Black Orc Boss with bsb banner 
9x Goblin Fanatics 
1x Orc Boss on boar 
1x Stone Troll ( Battle for Skull Pass Model) 
Full Collection of limited edition Orcs And Goblins Battle Magic Cards ( No Longer Produced)


----------

